# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري برنامج قاموس نوكيا الأقوى والأضخم لكل أجهزة Nokia

## mohamed73

قاموس نوكيا الأقوى والأضخم  لكل أجهزة Nokia  Nokia Dictionary   القاموس المترجم المعتمد من شركة نوكيا             القاموس رائع وضخم وقوي  يستطيع الترجمة من وإلى العربية  والكثير الكثير من اللغات الأخرى وناطق بالعربي والإنجليزي
 .
 . 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  إسم البرنامج : Nokia Dictionary نسخة البرنامج : v1.1.0    صيغة البرنامج : JAR - JAD  حجم البرنامج : 1mo  الأجهزة المتوافقة : جوالآت [ Nokia ] بالخصوص .!

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------


## ايهابو

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم الله يجزيك الخير

----------

